
Ask HN: Where else do you get your news? - peterlk
I think HN does a pretty good job at aggregating news that is interesting to me, but I&#x27;m looking to broaden where I get my news from.
======
brendanmc6
I quit news entirely. I only get my information about current events through
headlines on Reddit and HN, which I avoid clicking. Or through conversation
with colleagues and friends. Or through books.

I blocked all news sites on Facebook and unfollowed all friends who tend to
spam links. I replaced them with topics of personal relevance and interest, or
simply stuff that makes me feel good.

My life has improved dramatically since starting this news diet. I no longer
carry this burden of disdain and frustration towards friends and family who
support Trump. I no longer see the USA as a hellhole or the world as such a
violent scary place. I no longer feel personally responsible for improving the
world by starting arguments online or in-person. I don't get distracted as
easily or waste quite as much time.

News is not making you smarter, happier, a better voter, anything. Most news
is nothing but a series of facts that have been filtered and selected for
their clickbaiting, enraging, shocking, fear-inducing powers (to show you
ads). They have nothing to do with the world you yourself live in and
experience every day. Quit news.

~~~
cleetus
I did the same thing and encourage friends and family to do it too. News is
generally presented as low-quality information that should be consumed as
rarely as possible. Here are two good write ups on quitting the news:

[http://www.raptitude.com/2016/12/five-things-you-notice-
when...](http://www.raptitude.com/2016/12/five-things-you-notice-when-you-
quit-the-news/)

[http://www.dobelli.com/en/essays/news-
diet/](http://www.dobelli.com/en/essays/news-diet/)

------
kotrunga
Legible News!

It's simple to read, and provide links to wherever necessary. No ads, just
clean text.

[https://legiblenews.com/](https://legiblenews.com/)

------
kennxfl
HN and podcasts. If its relevant, I usually pick it up from conversations in
podcasts. Most of whats considered news these days is opinion pieces and
people trying to predict what happens in the future and pretty much no one
gets it right. News consumption outside your field/industry is
counterproductive if one wants to live a positive stress free life.

------
jryan49
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Current_events)

------
sgillen
I read through the economist, but only once a week.

~~~
Engineering-MD
I find it summarises the important international political/economic changes
with some critical analysis.

I prefer this type of journalism rather than constant updates, although I do
use both.

------
dpeck
It surprised me, but I've come to like the News app on iOS. A little bit of
currating and adding subscriptions to The Economist and such and its become
part of my morning news ritual.

------
bsvalley
HN is awesome for that specific niche. Interestingly, I've been using twitter
(exclusively) for global news, in addition to HN (tech news). It works pretty
well and you get straight to the point. What made me switch is the amount of
articles written around one single tweet every day.

It's crazy to see how journalists these days can create a whole story out of a
140 character message. I'd rather get the 140 original characters...

------
throwawayy8292
Other sites with similar content to hn I visit weekly:

    
    
      https://lobste.rs/
      https://dzone.com/
      https://old.reddit.com/r/programming/
      https://hackernoon.com/
      https://www.oreilly.com/ideas
      https://blog.usejournal.com/

------
LinuxBender
I mostly get news from patch [1] as it is generally the only news that applies
to me. News on HN sometimes applies to my career field, yet rarely ever
applies directly to me.

[1] - [https://patch.com/](https://patch.com/)

~~~
mathiashellsing
_" Hello! Patch is currently unavailable in most European locations. We are
working on a technical compliance solution, and hope to be able to provide our
local journalism offerings to EU readers soon. —The Patch Team"_ :(

------
DanBC
BBC Radio Four. (But "Today" is increasingly tedious with Humphries and
Robinson).

The Economist.

The Financial Times.

The Guardian, The Independent, and The Telegraph.

------
AnimalMuppet
For a sane take on general news, I like Reuters. I think Google does a decent
job of collecting headline news.

------
cm2012
Twitter can be nice once you curate some.

~~~
Bucephalus355
I’d like to second this.

Also make sure on Twitter you are using the “Lists” feature which is very
important / keeps you sane.

As an example, for news on China I’ll create 3 lists: China 1, China 2, China
3. I’d then fill each list with 15 ppl. Now each list is almost a mini news
app in itself.

Surprisingly, I have found Russia Today and CGTN tv (the propaganda arm of
Russia and China respectively) interesting at times. Russia Today has some
truths to its reporting (and even good Western guest writers / reporters at
times) ; CGTN does not and is mostly entertainment for me.

Also you can watch live Bloomberg TV on YouTube which is pretty cool.

------
motiw
New google news app works well for me.

------
fertomatic
Keep in mind as always that if you aren’t paying, you are the product.

~~~
jjeaff
That's not true. Even if you _are_ paying, you are still part of the product.
Unless you have been given an explicit promise otherwise, most pay services
are happily monetizing you the same as the free services.

~~~
fertomatic
“If you are not paying then you are the product” does not imply the negation
“if you are paying then you are not the product.” Only the contrapositive.

~~~
fertomatic
I have been leaning toward news that doesn’t read you back (print newspapers).
It is actually amazing how less inflammatory and clickbaity the paper is, even
from the same news organizations.

Another obvious thing to keep in mind, look at the ads or the embedded ads to
understand your fellow readers. E.g. is there outbrain/taboola stuff at the
bottom, or ads for something a thoughtful person would be interested in?

------
bjourne
I subscribe to two online news papers. One left-wing and one to the right.

~~~
keiru
Could you name them? Anyone else please do too the X-wing sites you think are
worthwhile. It's intersting to see different points of view.

~~~
bjourne
DN and ETC.

------
235rt2vf
NPR - I listen to All Things Considered and read articles on their website.

